# Fat trout in the cold rain



## Captain Kevin Cochran (Nov 1, 2013)

The fish were really really fat today. Caught 22, with about half hitting the 3 pound mark or better. Best weighed 7 pounds, with another just under. Best bite was on sinking Corkys, but it wasn't as vigorous as Monday.


----------

